# Working out with bad joints (wrist/elbow/shoulder)



## pood (Feb 29, 2012)

I haven't worked out the last couple years and I'm really weak. I could do a 12 miles 4000 ft gain hike easy, but I have a hard time doing 20 pound curls.

I'd really like to getting back to weight training, but I have chronic tendinitis in both wrists and my elbow and shoulders flair up once in a while. I have a hard time grasping heavy weights for a long time.I work on the computer all day long, so I'm sure that won't help either. 

Anyone have suggestions on what I could do? I'd really like to improve my core because it'll help me in mountaineering (climbing Mt Rainer next year). I thought about CrossFit, but I'm afraid all those cleans would make my wrists even worse.


----------



## MULCH63 (Feb 29, 2012)

pood said:


> I haven't worked out the last couple years and I'm really weak. I could do a 12 miles 4000 ft gain hike easy, but I have a hard time doing 20 pound curls.
> 
> I'd really like to getting back to weight training, but I have chronic tendinitis in both wrists and my elbow and shoulders flair up once in a while. I have a hard time grasping heavy weights for a long time.I work on the computer all day long, so I'm sure that won't help either.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions on what I could do? I'd really like to improve my core because it'll help me in mountaineering (climbing Mt Rainer next year). I thought about CrossFit, but I'm afraid all those cleans would make my wrists even worse.



I seem to deal with a lot of tendonitis in my elbow and shoulder. There is a lot you could do to strengthen core without weights. Do a search on the net. If you want to do some weight training. Deads and squats will strengthen your core along with decline situps holding a plate. Some light bench press / high reps (15-20).


----------



## drizzle (Mar 6, 2012)

I have dealt with joint pain/tendonitis for over 12 years. The last 2 years I finally have it somewhat under control. I've been supplementing EFA's religiously and it has made a world of difference. I take high quality fish oil every day with high EPA and DHA. One of the lesser known qualities of fish oil is its ability to control inflammation. Give it a try and see how u feel after a month or so.


----------



## Tuco (Mar 6, 2012)

Clucosamine and chondroitin supps are good, ice your joints after every workout. Are you an AAS user? If so, maybe do a test/deca cycle to get the joints feeling better.


----------



## vancouver (Mar 7, 2012)

I've had biceps tendonitis for 15 years. Heavy compound work is the way to go, squats, deads and overhead press (standing). Do bench once and a while and layoff the presses when the shoulders start hurting, incline press is always easier on the shoulders . Keep reps under 6. Crossfit is going to fuck up your shoulders, high volume and pullups is what does it to me. Deadlifts are king, they never hurt my shoulders. Ease into it...

I ice 3-4X per day (blue gel pack in the freezer)
Fish oil
Glucosamine
GHRP-2 and 6 have been a miracle for me!!!


----------



## pood (Mar 9, 2012)

I've been taking the fish oil from Costco, is that stuff okay? I've been taking Glucosamine as well, I don't know if either made a difference.

How do I deal with heavy weights since I can't hold them in my hands for long.


----------



## drizzle (Mar 9, 2012)

This is the fish oil I use.

Swanson EFAs Super EPA Fish Oil 100 Sgels - Swanson Health Products

Notice the high amounts of EPA and DHA. I take 3-4 a day. I have also gotten into the habit of not squeezing/gripping whatever weight I'm lifting if I can help it. The worst thing you can do for tendonitis in your fore arms and elbows is squeezing the bar hard while doing curls.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2012)

Get a rolling machine if you find rolling a joint difficult.  It's not good to train when you're high.  But, bad joints are all the more frustrating.


----------



## pood (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmm, maybe I need to up my intake of fish oils, I only take about 1 of those a day.

Crossfit type workouts probably out of the question?


----------



## pood (Mar 13, 2012)

drizzle said:


> This is the fish oil I use.
> 
> Swanson EFAs Super EPA Fish Oil 100 Sgels - Swanson Health Products
> 
> Notice the high amounts of EPA and DHA. I take 3-4 a day. I have also gotten into the habit of not squeezing/gripping whatever weight I'm lifting if I can help it. The worst thing you can do for tendonitis in your fore arms and elbows is squeezing the bar hard while doing curls.



Can you recommend what kind of glucosamine i should take?


----------



## vancouver (Mar 13, 2012)

pood said:


> Hmm, maybe I need to up my intake of fish oils, I only take about 1 of those a day.
> 
> Crossfit type workouts probably out of the question?


 
I take 6 per day, of the regular cheap stuff bought at BB.com, I think it works out to around 1.8gms of EPA/DHA. It's recommended that people not go past 3gms. You are getting very little benefit from 1 cap a day; up it to 2 caps 3X per day. I just bought NOW brand Super EPA at BB.com, so I'll only need to take 3 per day. It's not only on sale right now, but buy 2 get one free on the 240 caps.


----------



## vancouver (Mar 13, 2012)

pood said:


> I've been taking the fish oil from Costco, is that stuff okay? I've been taking Glucosamine as well, I don't know if either made a difference.
> 
> How do I deal with heavy weights since I can't hold them in my hands for long.


 
Use straps for deads, shrugs etc. Try to go without them if your wrists and elbows are feeling good. I had tendonitis in my elbows when I first got back at it last year, but it eventuraly went away. 

Tendonits in my shoulder just flared up, Lot's of ice and changed chairs at my desk so my arms can hang down rather than rest on my desk. Started GHRP-6 3X per day 10 days or so ago, shoulders are recovering way faster than usual.

You may want to find the source of your tendonitis and do rehab. Peptides have done wonders for my joints. You may also want to look at an ultrasound machine; you would be able to get a decent brand at Sears for under $150.


----------



## pood (Mar 13, 2012)

I ended up buying some Kirkland Sig fish oils (currently on sale at Costco.com), I compared it to Swanson and few other brands, you get almost double the amount of EFAs/dollar spent.

Isn't fish oil just fish oil or is there any reason to buy the more expensive stuff?


----------



## pood (Mar 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Use straps for deads, shrugs etc. Try to go without them if your wrists and elbows are feeling good. I had tendonitis in my elbows when I first got back at it last year, but it eventuraly went away.
> 
> Tendonits in my shoulder just flared up, Lot's of ice and changed chairs at my desk so my arms can hang down rather than rest on my desk. Started GHRP-6 3X per day 10 days or so ago, shoulders are recovering way faster than usual.
> 
> You may want to find the source of your tendonitis and do rehab. Peptides have done wonders for my joints. You may also want to look at an ultrasound machine; you would be able to get a decent brand at Sears for under $150.




I'll checkout the peptides. I've done rehab for years, never really helped.

I bought the ultrasound a few years ago since the hand therapists charges like $200/session for just ultrasounding my wrists, but I don't think it really helped me either.


----------



## vancouver (Mar 13, 2012)

pood said:


> I ended up buying some Kirkland Sig fish oils (currently on sale at Costco.com), I compared it to Swanson and few other brands, you get almost double the amount of EFAs/dollar spent.
> 
> Isn't fish oil just fish oil or is there any reason to buy the more expensive stuff?


 
Costco brand is probably just as good as any, I miss my Costco card...used to be a location 5 minutes from me, now it's a 30 minute drive. Time to start shopping there again...


----------



## drizzle (Mar 13, 2012)

Pood, I cannot recommend any glucosamine. I don't take it. My friend who introduced me to the fish oil takes a liquid version glucosamine twice a day. I believe he gets it from swansons. I am yet to be convinced it's worth the expense.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 14, 2012)

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Flex Rx*

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Essence EFA*


----------



## vancouver (Mar 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Flex Rx*
> 
> *IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Essence EFA*


 
IronMag's EFA has more EPA/DHA than most...$15 per for 4 seems like a pretty good price!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2012)

Cissus!  It will totally wipe out the joint pain.  In the meantime, quit being such a pussy and quit whining about it!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 15, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Cissus!  It will totally wipe out the joint pain.  In the meantime, quit being such a pussy and quit whining about it!




shut up gears...u r the pussy.....no pics still...no ids? didn't think so..now suck it


----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2012)

pood said:


> I haven't worked out the last couple years and I'm really weak. I could do a 12 miles 4000 ft gain hike easy, but I have a hard time doing 20 pound curls.
> 
> I'd really like to getting back to weight training, but I have chronic tendinitis in both wrists and my elbow and shoulders flair up once in a while. I have a hard time grasping heavy weights for a long time.I work on the computer all day long, so I'm sure that won't help either.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions on what I could do? I'd really like to improve my core because it'll help me in mountaineering (climbing Mt Rainer next year). I thought about CrossFit, but *I'm afraid all those cleans would make my wrists even worse.*



Cleans destroy my elbows, too.

I've had epicondylitis (looked it up) or some kind of tennis elbow from repetitive work in a bindery (throwing bundles of sigs onto conveyor belts). Physical therapy and rest helps.

And, of course, I'd try all the supplements recommended in this thread as well.

Best advice -- from my perspective -- would be to try various exercises and see what works. When I had a elbow flare up? I trained with one arm until the other arm settled down.

Wishing you the best. Hopefully this is something you can work around.


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 17, 2012)

Supplements are good but they don't solve the problem.

Do you eat much in the way of grains?

People with gluten intolerance which can cause autoimmune disorders usually have problems with joints (RA). I've had achy joints for years in the past. Doc even tested me for lyme disease but couldn't figure out what it was or what was causing it.
Figured it out myself and as soon as i quit eating wheat products my aches and pains went away. I still have an occasional ache and pain but nothing like it used to be.


----------

